# Lionel Layout



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello All,

This started out as a Christmas gift from my grandmother 60 years ago and for many years it was placed around the Christmas tree.
Then came school, family and career and the train went into storage. A few years ago I set it back up and added another set and more accessories. It was put away again until this November. I have put it in my son's old bedroom and built the layout above the furniture. It is small and cramped, but it all works. Thankfully my son is also into trains and he will be the next caretaker.
The layout is built as a child would have or a childs mind(mine). First section is a 4' X 8' plywood and then the village section is a 44" x 40" .
I am envious of some of the layouts and all of the room.
I will add to this post another picture or two.

Happy Holidays ! ! !


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

*Lionel Layout addition*

More pictures.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Fun looking layout! It oozes post-war style!

Most guys upload pics that are too big. Yours are a bit too small ... maybe upsize to 1000 or 1200 pixles or so? I'd love to see some more detail.

Great to have you, your son -- and the old trains -- onboard!

TJ


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

Better Pictures


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

A few more revised pictures.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Lots of action in a small space. Reminds me of when I was a kid. Santa set up the lionel trains for me on christmas eve. Two thumbs up /) /)
-Art


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the larger pics ... fun stuff! I especially like the small-loop town ... very quaint!

TJ


----------

